# Hey y'all!



## apachegirl5 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey!

My name's Anna. I love many horses! I have 5 favorites. I am in the process of getting pictures. My favorite horse is Apache, a bay appaloosa gelding, possibly a POA. Next is Spider, a dark bay TB gelding. Then comes Daphney, a chestnut QH x Pony mare. Fourth is Mickey, a chestnut QH x TB gelding. Last but not least is Saphyre, a bay Arabian mare. I ride mostly western, but took English lessons and despretely want to get back in an English saddle! Anyways, that's a bit about my horse obssession!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome! have fun chatting!!
can't wait to see pics


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Anna.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome 
looking forward to seeing your horses


----------

